# lavender orpingtons



## kdpezz (Mar 6, 2020)

anyone in new england that will have chicks or pullets for sale at some point? i heard there is a woman in RI but wasnt able to find out any additional information.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know of anyone.


----------



## WillingToListenish (Jul 2, 2020)

Really? 

We carry lots of LO and LM we even have ICM - "Unicorn of Chickens"

I know two breeders doing small scale LO high quality productions on the west coast as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really, that's why folks like you need to let us know what's out there. We can't possibly know everything even though we like to pretend we do.


----------

